# How many errors can there be?



## strat60 (May 7, 2003)

OK. I'm tied for #1 in my town. The thing that gets me is that me and this other person I am tied with are also on the MBTA list.

You wanna know where I rank? #414

You wanna know where the other person ranks? #2293

Don't you think something is wrong? Should I raise a big stink even though I am already tied with #1 in my town? Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

strat60 said:


> OK. I'm tied for #1 in my town. The thing that gets me is that me and this other person I am tied with are also on the MBTA list.
> 
> You wanna know where I rank? #414
> 
> ...


No but the other guy might want to "raise a stink" !


----------

